# S Hack fit & use?



## DraftyAiresMum

That hack looks way too small on both horses. The nosepiece is too narrow. Here is a pic of the same hack you have, but fitted properly: http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/393045_3496072361436_33185462_n.jpg

As for direct reining in a hack...I trail ride my gelding in a little S and he doesn't neck rein, but he works mainly off leg pressure, so really the only time I use the reins is to stop him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

That picture looks like Dawn's horse Dream.

I can make the noseband longer if that is what you are meaning by too small? It has adjustment holes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's cuz it is. Lol. It was one of the first pics that popped up when I did a google search. Lol.

Anyway, yes, make it longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

I see what you mean! Will do 

I think it is too far down on Drambuie's nose too. 

Drambuie is pretty good turning off the leg, but has his moments when he looks like a drunken sailor too...he is more of the kick-em kind, so no worry about stopping!

Chivas is very responsive and will leg yeild easily, he is actually a little hotter horse, but I am used to Dressage and ride with contact, esp on Chivas. Stopping is more of an issue with him, but he was ridden some in a rope halter with his previous owner, but only in the ring. 

It will be an adjustment, but I like the idea of the horse being able to easily drink out on the trail. Chivas has a big problem drinking with his snaffle bit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think you're right about the positioning of the hack on the first horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Neck reining really isn't very hard to train. Look up "neck reining" on YouTube and watch the first video. I would link it here, but I'm on a phone and it's a pain to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Poseidon said:


> Neck reining really isn't very hard to train. Look up "neck reining" on YouTube and watch the first video. I would link it here, but I'm on a phone and it's a pain to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell that to Aires. ;-) Little turd just doesn't get it. Lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks Poseidon, I have sort-of started trying to teach Drambuie neck-reining, but it is more of a both reining right now. 

Chivas just doesn't get it either, freaks him out when I try :shock:

I am the bigger problem, I am just used to years of riding on contact, so it feels really strange to lose that connection...I don't know how western ppl have any control with the flopping reins. The reining folks hold more contact, but with those curb bits it all seems a bit harsh.


----------



## jillybean19

I would say no, you don't need to neck rein, because I've seen way too many experienced endurance riders using an S-hack and direct reining.

Of course, they're also riding on a trail, so the horse doesn't need a whole lot of correction, either.

I wouldn't ride with constant contact - just let your horse move out on the trails with a loose rein and then cue him when you need to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

jillybean19 said:


> I would say no, you don't need to neck rein, because I've seen way too many experienced endurance riders using an S-hack and direct reining.
> 
> Of course, they're also riding on a trail, so the horse doesn't need a whole lot of correction, either.
> 
> I wouldn't ride with constant contact - just let your horse move out on the trails with a loose rein and then cue him when you need to.


I am going to try the hack on Chivas, the RMH first, because he is the most sensitive and I have had him longer. When I pulled back on the reins from the ground trying to take the pictures, he would tuck his head & almost back up, so I think it will work with him. At the start of a ride, Chivas usually needs to be held back for a while, he is a very forward moving horse and gets some anxiety & he likes to work the bit in his mouth when nervous. 

Drambuie really didn't respond to the hack from the ground at all. He is a bit hard-headed so I am not surprised! He is too aware of other horses and a bit herd-bound, so I may have some trouble with him! With all the other issues I have been having with that horse it is not a big concern right now...


----------



## AnitaAnne

I really love that I can use the same headstall on two very different horses with the S-hack!


----------



## Saddlebag

Run your fingers down the nose bone and you will feel when the bone ends and the cartilage begins. The nose band must be positioned so it can't drop down to the cartilage or you can do damage. The S is not a good choice of hacks.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AnitaAnne said:


> I really love that I can use the same headstall on two very different horses with the S-hack!


My gelding, who wears a draft size bridle normally, can get away with a normal horse size bridle with our little S.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My gelding, who wears a draft size bridle normally, can get away with a normal horse size bridle with our little S.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cool! I let out the noseband today, I'm going to try Chivas in it tomorrow, then hopefully out on the trails Saturday!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Saddlebag said:


> Run your fingers down the nose bone and you will feel when the bone ends and the cartilage begins. The nose band must be positioned so it can't drop down to the cartilage or you can do damage. The S is not a good choice of hacks.


Thanks for the tip for adjusting on the nose. 

I am surprised by your last sentence though...I thought the S-hack was a gentle option and a lot of endurance riders use them, plus several riders have mentioned horses have an easy time transitioning from a snaffle to a S-hack. 

Why do you say it is not a good choice??


----------



## jillybean19

AnitaAnne said:


> I am surprised by your last sentence though...I thought the S-hack was a gentle option and a lot of endurance riders use them, plus several riders have mentioned horses have an easy time transitioning from a snaffle to a S-hack.
> 
> Why do you say it is not a good choice??


I am also curious about this since they seem very popular and I've heard only good things about them...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Saddlebag said:


> The S is not a good choice of hacks.


What don't you like about them?

What is your hack of choice?


----------



## Sunny

I agree that I have heard only good things about the S-hacks.

Generally a nice mild hack option (when the nostband is flat) that many horses seem to do well in.


----------



## Celeste

As far as training to neck rein, I just gently lay my outside rein on the neck at the same time that I apply the direct rein. Eventually, the horse figures out that both the direct rein and the indirect rein mean the same thing. It takes me a while to train them to neck rein this way. I imagine that professional trainers have faster ways of getting their point across. I have never really been in a hurry to teach neck reining though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried out my new S-hack on Chivas today and he thought it was great! I had no problem direct reining, stopping or backing! I tried longer, looser reins, but Chivas just stretched his nose down into a very light contact. So we were both happy with that! 
Lovin' the S-hack  Plan to try Drambuie with it tomorrow before work!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried the S-hack on Drambuie after getting hay in. He did well with direct reining, actually turned better than he does with a bit! But he was confused with pulling both reins for stopping or backing. Wasn’t really a problem though, he should figure it out without problem


----------



## clippityclop

I use S hacks all of the time - they are light - not very cumbersome and are perfect for me because there isn't so much hardware all over their face after you are done getting the bridle on. Depending on how tight you make the curb (S hacks are curbs after all) will depend on the severity of its action when you pull your reins - so adjust it like you would any curb bit - to what pressure your horses are comfy in.

I don't know if anyone mentioned it or not already, but your color choice looks beautiful! I love biothane and yours is exceptionally pretty! Where did you get your bridles from?


----------



## AnitaAnne

clippityclop said:


> I use S hacks all of the time - they are light - not very cumbersome and are perfect for me because there isn't so much hardware all over their face after you are done getting the bridle on. Depending on how tight you make the curb (S hacks are curbs after all) will depend on the severity of its action when you pull your reins - so adjust it like you would any curb bit - to what pressure your horses are comfy in.
> 
> I don't know if anyone mentioned it or not already, but your color choice looks beautiful! I love biothane and yours is exceptionally pretty! Where did you get your bridles from?


Thank you! I love the looks of the s-hack on my horses too. 

I purchased the separate items at different places to keep my price down, so the head gear doesn't match exactly, but looks close enough. 

My reins I bought used off of E-bay but they look brand-new to me 

The headstall is from Riding Warehouse and was a real bargain!
Zilco Deluxe Trail Bridle 

and the nose band from The Distance Depot https://www.thedistancedepot.com/S_Hackamore_p/bbt-tddsh.htm

I purchased the Arab/Cob size noseband, but I think I should have purchased a longer one. It fits, but looks just a bit small. I like that it has the english style chin strap (curb strap?) because it is more adjustable.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I rode Chivas Sunday on the trails with my daughter and four other horses that Chivas did not know. 

So, I quickly discovered that Chivas use of the s-hack at home is totally different than on the trails with strange horses!! 

At home he went into a long, loose contact responding to just a tiny wiggle of one rein to turn and the slightest touch on both reins to get a fast stop. 

On the trails, with strange horses, I could hardly hold Chivas from charging up to the other horses (I discovered he does not like to follow) and nearly had his nose to his chest to contain him. He did mostly respond to a one rein turn but with much more than a little wiggle! The problem being there is not too many places to turn a horse on a trail...

He was not watching were he was going at all, and slipped several times. 

After riding slightly over 4 miles at an average speed of 3.8 mph, we get back to the trailhead and Chivas takes off like a rocket! He was definately determined to pass up the horses in front of him! I could barely contain him at a fast gait! I really had no control :shock:

The reason I had to try to hold him then is pretty much the same as on the trails, one of their horses is a kicker, a nearly 17 hand TW kicker! 

So I finally got him turned down the road I had the trailer parked and was able to slow him down. But I could easily see he was ready for more! My daughter's horse was ready for more too, and he is 22 yrs old. We are used to riding longer and faster, but my daughter Jenny wanted to hang out with her new trail friends and didn't want to go out again without the other girls.

Overall, lots of fun and I plan to keep working with him in the s-hack. I think with more practice on the trails, and longer rides, it will be fine. It's just too bad he is not a faster horse, cause he has got the heart for racing!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! Maybe try adjusting the headstall so that the S hack sits higher up about an inch, tighten the curb up considerably and see what that does. Sounds like you still had fun, tho! Be safe!


----------

